# Attn Forum Members: Banners in signatures



## Shannon (Dec 27, 2005)

*Some of the banners & info in your signatures are getting a bit much. 

Per forum rules, please resize your banners to no bigger than 190x30 & keep your text small with no more than 2 lines. 

We're trying to keep the forum with as little clutter as possible. Thanks for understanding.*


----------



## nyck (Dec 27, 2005)

I actually turned off signatures. It loads slightly faster for me, and there is much less clutter as you said.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll be changing the rules slightly to allow somewhat bigger images in sigs (just not too big). Also notice that I've set it so that all signature text is a bit smaller now.

While it's good to take pride in your gear, there's no need to list all of it in your sig.  Use the gallery to post up your pics and your rig, but please keep signatures to a manageable length. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 5, 2006)

What! You can't do that!
Tacky signatures are as much of a trademark of the internet as myspace backgrounds that make it impossible to read text and burn your retinas are!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 5, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> What! You can't do that!
> Tacky signatures are as much of a trademark of the internet as myspace backgrounds that make it impossible to read text and burn your retinas are!



I believe he just did.


----------



## darren (Jan 6, 2006)

I have sigs and avatars turned off. Makes the forum blissfully clutter-free.


----------



## David (Jan 6, 2006)

darren said:


> I have sigs and avatars turned off. Makes the forum blissfully clutter-free.


you have an avatar... lol... nice...


----------

